# Fish ohio bluegill



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

My 4 year old son caught a monster gill this weekend while camping in Ohio.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a good one. Pound for pound I think gills are one of the hardest fighting fish.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Very COOL!!! Brings back a few good memories with my two boys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

sliver138 said:


> My 4 year old son caught a monster gill this weekend while camping in Ohio.
> View attachment 265889


Amazing day with your Son... Congratulations... Nothing is better than spending time with your family.. Don't forget to get his Fish Ohio pin and certificate...!!!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

He got his pin today. He is very excited and can't wait to show it off at school.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good for him nice gill They say if a gill weighed 10 lbs you couldn't land him


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats to your son!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations Max 
A special memory for both of you.


----------

